# Not gaining on first test e cycle???



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 29, 2018)

Starting my 8th week test e 300mg 2x wk first 3-4 weeks i put on 12 lbs, since then added 3lbs. calories started out at 3750 and then 4000,4250, and finally 4500 a few days ago and my weight still hasten moved in over a week. my lifts have also seemed to start to plateau i would think that even if i was not eating enough i would start to lean out. originally planned on running a 10 week cycle but now am going to go a bit longer, and switched up my gear just today to make sure i didn't have something that was under dosed. what is the longest recommended to run this cycle, and i have some d-bol i was thinking of throwing in at the end. opinions?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2018)

Even if you never started the cycle at all, no matter what if you eat excess cals you gain weight. 

Stop looking at the testosterone as the source of the trouble. Eat more.


----------



## snake (Jan 29, 2018)

Can you put some stats up? Height, age, body weight before cycle, approximate body fat (guess) years of solid training, 3 lift numbers, any cardio, maybe a few measurements?

My knee-jerk reaction is you're just gaining fat and holding some water.


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 29, 2018)

snake said:


> Can you put some stats up? Height, age, body weight before cycle, approximate body fat (guess) years of solid training, 3 lift numbers, any cardio, maybe a few measurements?
> 
> My knee-jerk reaction is you're just gaining fat and holding some water.



28 yrs old
6'
started at 172
currently ~185
15%bf
3.5 years lifting
no cardio
only measurements i know off hand arms 15.5, chest 41.5, waist 34

i do feel like i put on some fat since i started. if i did get some shitty gear and ran it for 7 weeks would i be safe to throw some d bol in with the new stuff i started today and do a total of 16-18 weeks?


----------



## snake (Jan 29, 2018)

Zxrs5681 said:


> 28 yrs old
> 6'
> started at 172
> currently ~185
> ...



Yeah, I'm going with ya put on a considerable amount of fat. Hindsight is 20/20 but look me up before you start the next cycle. There's things you can do that are simple that will take some of the guess work out of this.

It's kinda safe to say you didn't put on 13 lbs of muscle in 8 weeks on 600 test. And that diet may not be helping.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 29, 2018)

Why don't you get some blood work done before you just say your test is bunk?  You taking any AI?  Your arms at 15 1/2 but chest only 41 1/2?  Did I read that right?  Seems off but hey, what do I know.  If I were you, I would get some blood work.  Curious as to work workout routine.


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 29, 2018)

i cant get blood work in my state without going through my dr. i used to work arms a lot.

here is my current routine.

Upper Day
Bench Press - 4 sets - 32 reps
Barbell Row - 4 sets - 32 reps
Military Press - 3 sets - 25 reps
Wide-grip Pulldowns or Pullups - 3 sets - 30 reps
Barbell Curl/Skullcrushers - 3 supersets - 30 reps each
Straight-arm Pulldowns/Facepulls - 3 supersets - 40 reps each

Lower Day
Back Squat - 4 sets - 32 reps
Deadlift - 2 sets - 12 reps
or
Romanian DL - 3 sets - 30 reps
Hack Squat - 3 sets - 30 reps
Lying Leg Curls - 3 sets - 30 reps
Single-leg Leg Press - 3 sets - 35 reps
Abs/Calves Superset - 3 sets each - 40 reps each

Pull Day
Barbell Row - 4 sets - 32 reps
Wide-grip Pulldowns or Pullups - 3 sets - 30 reps
T-bar, Cable or DB Rows - 3 sets - 30 reps
Close-grip Puldowns - 3 sets - 35 reps
Straight-arm Pulldowns/Facepulls - 3 supersets - 40 reps each
Barbell Curls - 3 sets - 30 reps
Hammer Curls, Cable or DB - 3 sets - 35 reps

Push Day
Bench Press - 4 sets - 32 reps
Military Press - 3 sets - 25 reps
Incline DB Press - 3 sets - 30 reps
Cable Crossovers - 3 sets - 40 reps
Lateral Raises - 3 sets - 30 reps
Skullcrushers - 3 sets - 30 reps
Overhead Cable Extensions - 3 sets - 35 reps

Leg Day
Back Squat - 4 sets - 32 reps
Romanian DL - 3 sets - 30 reps
Leg Press - 3 sets - 30 reps
Leg Extensions/Leg Curls - 3 supersets - 35 reps each
Abs/Calves Superset - 3 sets each - 40 reps each


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 29, 2018)

snake said:


> Yeah, I'm going with ya put on a considerable amount of fat. Hindsight is 20/20 but look me up before you start the next cycle. There's things you can do that are simple that will take some of the guess work out of this.
> 
> It's kinda safe to say you didn't put on 13 lbs of muscle in 8 weeks on 600 test. sent you a pm


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 29, 2018)

Weight is over rated 

what does the mirror and measuring tape say ?

lifts starting to platue as in how 

Kids these days expecting to go from David banner to Incredible Hulk 

in one test cycle lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 30, 2018)

You’re not eating what you say you are.


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Weight is over rated
> 
> what does the mirror and measuring tape say ?
> 
> ...



maybe you're just not doing it right. I was 185 3 months before my AV picture. Dbol only cycle and then BAMM! Got way too big.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> maybe you're just not doing it right. I was 185 3 months before my AV picture. Dbol only cycle and then BAMM! Got way too big.



Do you realize that you just said "Got way to big", I didn't think those words were allowed to say...lol


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 30, 2018)

Get bloods done.


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Do you realize that you just said "Got way to big", I didn't think those words were allowed to say...lol



Dude. I just wanted to get toned. I did t want to look like a wwe wrestler or that Big Ramy guy. FML. I've stopped lifting. I only eat rice cakes. I'm training for a marathon and none of this weight is coming off! 

Noobs: stay away from steroids. You WILL get way too big from gaining Lean Muscle. And Lean Muscle is the hardest to burn off.


----------



## Jada (Jan 30, 2018)

Something has to be up with ur diet , taking test isn't a quick fix or upping tell mgs.


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 30, 2018)

Not sure how to get blood work done since I'm in NY and can't request my own. I asked my doctor about getting them out of curiosity before I started my cycle and was told theirs no reason I'm perfectly healthy, I can't tell him I'm on gear and risk anything going in my records because of my job. Suppose I wasn't eating enough you would think I would be loosing fat?


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 30, 2018)

Also sides I have experience are back acne, a couple mild night sweats, and maby a random boner every now and then hard to tell if that's from the test or not.


----------



## RISE (Jan 30, 2018)

Zxrs5681 said:


> Starting my 8th week test e 300mg 2x wk first 3-4 weeks i put on 12 lbs, since then added 3lbs. calories started out at 3750 and then 4000,4250, and finally 4500 a few days ago and my weight still hasten moved in over a week. my lifts have also seemed to start to plateau i would think that even if i was not eating enough i would start to lean out. originally planned on running a 10 week cycle but now am going to go a bit longer, and switched up my gear just today to make sure i didn't have something that was under dosed. what is the longest recommended to run this cycle, and i have some d-bol i was thinking of throwing in at the end. opinions?



You're not going to know if your gear is underdosed unless you get blood work done.  Not everyone reacts the same to gear.  There are hyper and hypo responders (not real terms just terms i use to describe why some people blow up and others dont) so depending on how your body takes to extra androgens thats how fast you will grow.  You said you haven't seen the scale move in a week...a week is a very short period of time.  If the scale moves at all in a weeks time it is water weight, not muscle weight.  Muscle does not grow that significantly that fast in that short of time.  Dont over think this.  Do not add anything else in to your cycle either.  Take your cycle to 12 wks, keep eating, get your rest, keep training.  Like someone else said, your first cyxle will not take you to the promise land, That's not how this shit works.  Unless you're last name is Levrone.

Also there is what is called maintenance caloric intake.  This is when you are eating just enough calories to keep you at the weight you are.  So dont think just bc you are not eating enough calories that it automatically means losing weight.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 30, 2018)

I’m basically just gonna repeat what most people have said.... 

you want to grow.... EAT!!! like Stan Efferding says don’t do the horizontal diet and eat what ever whenever and as much as you can... eat on the Vertical diet! 

Food makes you grow Test helps you recover faster.... don’t expect fast results you don’t want fast results! Find ways to increase your appetite and eat high quality foods....


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 30, 2018)

Maybe in expecting too much but I honestly don't really feel anything from the test, lifts jumped the first couple weeks before it should have kicked in guessing that was a placebo. My appetite and sex drive seems the same which is a big thing people have told me would increase.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 30, 2018)

Zxrs5681 said:


> Maybe in expecting too much but I honestly don't really feel anything from the test, lifts jumped the first couple weeks before it should have kicked in guessing that was a placebo. My appetite and sex drive seems the same which is a big thing people have told me would increase.




I would say those are generic sides.... not always the case with everyone. I run a gram of test and yea I have sex drive but not more than what I normally would... and appetite can be affected by a lot of things man. 

So just let me reiterate EAT BIG TO GET BIG.... it’s the hardest thing to do for some of us. Be patient results come slow and steady with test but you will see it but it will Be dependant on your hard work man.... anywhere your lacking will show through. Stick with it best of luck


----------



## Seeker (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok. First if indeed you are eating 4500 cals at your current stats you ARE eating well beyond your mainetence which should be around 3000.  There really is no reason to bump your cals higher. Are you in fact monitoring your calorie intake? Or are you just winging it.  I don't care what anyone says about people are different when reacting to aas. You give me a 1st timer on good quality test and he has no health issues and I will put some gains on him in 12-14 weeks. Combo of both muscle and mass.   Something isn't right here. I can't guess what it is.  Go get a physical with your doc. Ask him to include checking your test levels. Because based on your info given, you should be enjoying a nice bump. You should be waking up with massive hard ons every morning, you should be gaining an average of 2-3 pounds per week, you should be  showing some signs of e2 fluctuations, you should be recovering nicely,  you should be feeling stronger. I dunno. You're not gonna turn into mr advanced muscle head lifter, but this thread should be nothing but positive 8 weeks already in.


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 30, 2018)

Switched up my gear this week (week 8) and I'll see if it makes any difference if it dose I will be running it for 16 weeks if not I will probably go out of state and get some bloods done to see what's going on. My metabolism is pretty high with my maintance around 3750.


----------



## RISE (Jan 30, 2018)

If you know how many calories you're eating, you should have a diet planned out.  Wondering why you havent posted that after many have questioned your diet and yet you keep steering it around to it being the gear.


----------



## RISE (Jan 30, 2018)

I also just noticed that all your exercises are around 32-40 rep range.  That's why you are plateauing and not gaining size, your training your body parts for endurance, not size/strength.

Edit, actually your whole routine doesnt make any sense.  How is that split up??


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 31, 2018)

Those are the total number of reps for the given number of sets. My diet has been 4250-4500 cals  280p, 130-150f, carbs for the rest.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 31, 2018)

What more are u expecting? U gained 15 pounds of water like most guys do the first 4 or 5 weeks. After that is where hard work and diet comes into play. Guys get discouraged and expect that initial weight gain to be consistent thru out the entire cycle. Doesn't work that way. I don't think your shit is bunk I just think you're not eating or training hard enough.


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 31, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> What more are u expecting? U gained 15 pounds of water like most guys do the first 4 or 5 weeks. After that is where hard work and diet comes into play. Guys get discouraged and expect that initial weight gain to be consistent thru out the entire cycle. Doesn't work that way. I don't think your shit is bunk I just think you're not eating or training hard enough.




Exactly!! Why don’t people have patience!?!?

Eat, train and grow! 

Shit I run a good amount of gear and eat my face off and I am lucky to gain a lb a week!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 31, 2018)

Your initial  weight gain could be just from the surplus of cals. My 1st cycle was incredible. Go get a physical and get blood work. No one should be doing  AAS cycles without consistent blood work anyway. That goes for everyone on this board. Not just You.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2018)

my best gains always come late in the cycles..You have to eat and train really hard to grow..If your gear is dosed right  your eating and training your gonna grow..If your not something in those 3 is off


----------



## bvs (Jan 31, 2018)

Not trying to say im perfect but at the same height and roughly same age i got to 200lbs with low natural test levels. Something doesnt add up


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 31, 2018)

thanks. ill just keep eating and lifting heavy and see how it goes also will try to get blood work done.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 31, 2018)

4 shakes/day? Like protein powder/water only? That would upset anyones stomach. How them protein farts treatin ya lol. It is difficult to eat above 4500 cals for sure but at your weight/size and only putting im 4 45 min workouts you should be growing if you are indeed consuming that much


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Jan 31, 2018)

Will say with the new gear I have had absolutely zero pip from the first pin where with the other stuff it lasted 3-4 days every time.


----------

